# The ultimate Convertible roof cleaning guide.....where???



## TIFF (Aug 16, 2012)

Tried to find a good guide on cleaning a convertible roof but can't see one anywhere???

What procedure?
What products?
Hints and tips?

Thanks guys, with the summer hopefully coming soon then I'm sure a few people will want to know:thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

On our tt .... Apc in warm water, spray a light coat of apc mix over the roof and then with a sponge and suede brush gently agitate it. Then was with an open ended hose, next again apc with warm water and then use it in a wet and dry Hoover and spray & extract the roof. Allow to dry and then protect it.


----------



## DarrenSTI (Apr 30, 2008)

What would be a good water repellent for a soft top?
Its been cleaned, and come up well....just need to protect it.


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

I use Gtechniq I1 and It beads really well but I can't comment on durability because it's only been on 4 weeks now


----------



## TIFF (Aug 16, 2012)

anymore tips and advice?


----------



## Gavla (Apr 10, 2014)

I brush mine first with a soft bristle brush.

I then wash as normal with the rest of the car using Bilt Hamber Auto Wash.

To restore colour and the back window (plastic) I use Renovo.

To seal I use GTechniq Smart Fabric I1

Hope that helps


----------



## 7and911 (Mar 2, 2014)

Don't park under the trees

Big debate about to wash or not to wash the roof each time you wash your car.....

cheers

A


----------



## Tiggersmith (Feb 26, 2013)

Try this.......... http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=324612


----------



## Bazmcc (Apr 30, 2014)

The best system I've seen for soft tops is the Renovo one. It's not badly priced at around £40 too.


----------



## shaziman (Feb 11, 2010)

Try Fabsil. Its much cheaper and lasts ages. Its also cat hair resistant, that is the issue i have with my roof!


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

^^^I use fabsil on my carpets


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

May be of some help - "Convertible (Roadster) Top Detailing" - http://togwt1980.blogspot.co.uk/2016/04/convertible-roadster-top-detailing.html


----------



## Big Bri (Nov 20, 2010)

camerashy said:


> ^^^I use fabsil on my carpets


Me to.*Fabsil Gold* on my Convertible. Works fine,BUT.Mask everything that isnt gona get Fabsiled. Thats after you have cleaned the roof,Mine was nice and clean.Just wanted to proof it better for effect.I used snow foam first[ph neutral][,then washed with a good shampoo[may need something stronger if dirty],rinsed off and RINSE WELL[Foams up later if not removed],waited for a just damp feel to material.Then gave it a gentle brush following the weft and weev[like grain in wood and painting or staining,follow the line of stitching or weev].I then Masked out most of the UK[seemed like it].Roof was just damp by now 
I painted on the fabsil gold ,very slowly, little by little.Do it outside or well vented.A calm warm day with some cloud is perfect,if you can get the sun to turn up once the Fabsil is on the roof,JOBS A GOODN.
Now pore a cold one or three and wait till dry.*Do not* be tempted to do two coats.Do a good job on the first.To much stuff/product has a side effect later. The side effect is, you will be cleaning glass mostly for weeks.A slightly grey residue or run off when it rains .Realy likes glass mostly as thats first contact.
Looking down in a good poor down from upstairs at the roof of the car is quite hypnotic.Beeds like crazzy.Water wont stay on it for long.Another side effect i found.When you get in the car and the roofs wet,BE QUICK getting in or be prepared with a towel.

I used Autoglyms kit and prefare that much more.Havent tried anything other than those.
Hope that helps ya.
BB


----------

